# Updated 10 Gallon Pics



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Haven't put any pics on here in a while so here's some shots of my updated 10 gallon tank.

Before:









Now:


















Some things you may not notice I added floresant lights and a blue background. Fish inside the tank: Female Betta, Tetras, 2 Ghost Shrimp, Male Guppy, & Upsidedown Catfish. May be a bit overstocked I know but I'm lookin at gettin another tank soon. And finally some upclose pics of my fish.

Female Betta with Male Guppy blurred in the back:









Upsidedown Catfish tryin to stay outta the light by hiding in the rock:
[









Well thats its, tell me what ya think and try to remember this is still a work in progress cause I'm not exactly to expert at this. Comments welcome.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks very pretty! I love your female betta and guppy!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks good, I think the betta will enjoy the new backround. It will let the fish in general feel more safe and secure being protected on one side.


----------



## Barb (Jun 25, 2006)

That is very nice! I had a 10 gallon tank with fish for years and years and years. Now I'm doing the pond thing, lol. But your pics make me miss my aquarium.


----------

